# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Iron Gods : Double Characters(OOC)

## Sleepy Shade

Hello and welcome to the OOC.
I hope everyone will have a fun and engaging adventure.

Please used colored text for speech. _In GM posts, writing will be italicized_, *while NPC speech will be given in gray and will be bold.*
Roll Dice Here
IC Thread

The Current Party is as follows
u-b
Thony RadacheSarina del Arcoiris
DrK
Okan Nok

*Party XP*: 3700/5000xp

Loot Spreadsheet thanks to u-b

*Alternate Rules in Effect*

Elephant in the Room FeatsBackground SkillsAutomatic Bonus ProgressionUnChained Diseases and PoisonsVariant Multiclassing can be used.

*Spoiler: Retired players*
Show


Continental Op
YarroKallak

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Welcome to Torch
*Spoiler: Torch Map*
Show



*Spoiler: General Info about places around the town*
Show


*Ivens Livery Stable*: Most travelers visiting town leave their mounts and pack animals in the care of Iven Lesky, a retired tracker who chose to settle in Torch after falling in love with a young Kellid woman named Annika whom he met when her tribe was overwhelmed by hill giants. Together, they buy and sell horses, doing frequent business with trade caravans drawn to the towns marketplace
**General Store: Torchs general store caters to scavengers, artisans, and metalworkers first and foremost, but also carries plenty of gear sought by adventurers traveling through Numeria. The towns unique forge attracts plenty of traders to the local marketplace, some of whom bring rare items which storeowners like Inkrit Kollisun  uses to stock their shelves. Most of the routine adventuring gear listed in the Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook can be found here, but Inkrit leaves the sale of armor and weapons to the guildhouse artisans.
** Silverdisk Hall: This busy gambling house features many card tables and dice games, all played with the local silverdisk currency in exchange for whatever money travelers bring with them. Proprietor Garmen Ulreth runs the place.
**The Marrymaid: Given the frequent inf luxes of fortune-seeking scavengers and merchant caravans, the Marrymaid bordello opened its doors almost as soon as Torch established a successful economy. Wrennie Dalrorn oversees the entertainments inside.
**The Copper Coin: One of the oldest taverns in Torch, the Copper Coin stands right on the western edge of town. This fixture nightspot fills up with patrons almost every evening, and it is especially popular with laborers and artisans looking to relax after a hard days work. Siblings Lawton and Katina Rimos run the Coin as a quality establishment with good food at reasonable prices. 
** Garrison and Armory: A crenelated 30-foot tower rises from this squat barracks housing the towns active militia and guards. 
**Olandir Estate: Serantha Olandir, the charismatic, influential leader of Torchs town council lives in this large home.
**Otterbie Manor
**Weeping Pond: This placid-looking pond is set off from the surrounding area by a crescent-shaped escarpment. No vegetation grows on the banks of this pond, and the waters carry a bitter stink of sulfur and other chemicals, enough to make the eyes water after spending too much time on the shore. The pond is fed by an underwater spring from under Black Hill, but no fish live in these waters.
** Crowfeather Palace: The contaminated waters running from the Weeping Pond collect in Crowfeather Lake. Here the taint diffuses to the point where the water becomes drinkable, though it retains a brackish aftertaste.
**Market Square: The southern shore of Crowfeather Lake is the location of Torchs largest marketplace. 
**Foundry Tavern: One of the more popular hangouts in Torch, the Foundry Tavern is aptly named. Its owner, Khonnir Baine, makes frequent appearances to demonstrate new inventions herewhether mechanical or magical. The tavern itself is always packed, and Khonnir rents out space in his neighboring foundry for visiting smiths and metalworkers to use. However since his disapearence his adopted daughter Val Baine has closed both the tavern and the foundry until further notice, reserving the former as a place to rest and recuperate for any group heading into the caves to look for Khonnir.
**Tempting Tonics: This building is home to Jhestine Imierin, the towns apothecary and healer.
** Seven Tears Farms: Fertile fields and orchards line the stream near the southern side of town here
**Town Hall: One of the grander buildings in Torch, the town hall doubles as a second garrison and lookout tower watching over the eastern roads. Council meetings take place in the hall every week on Oathday, but the hall sees frequent use for social gatherings as well, including many dances held in the neighboring square.
** Chapel of the Wanderer: A somber man named Mylan Radli retired here after the towns previous gravekeeper passed away. Along with the blessings he administers to those passing through Torch, he also conducts funerals and looks after the towns cemetery.
**Temple of Brigh: Bronze wind chimes and clockwork statues decorate the domed portico of this compound dedicated to the goddess of invention. The oldest faith in Torch, Brighs temple sees regular worship from many of the towns citizens, and also includes a meticulously organized workshop managed by the towns religious leader, Joram Kyte.
**Evercandle Inn: The name of this establishment refers to the strange alchemical candles used to light its rooms. Soceal Murgrave serves as the inns proprietor, aided by her ever-present attendant Erlmon Reverstoudt
** Boarding House: The nine buildings surrounding this small park provide temporary housing for larger parties not wishing to stay at the more expensive inns in town. They see frequent use during the warmer seasons when their owner, Agren Maust, rents out rooms to scavengers, adventurers, and merchants seeking to do business in Torch for weeks at a time.
**Warehouse District: The majority of the buildings in the northeast portion of town act as storehouses for trade goods designed by the towns artisans.
**Torch Guildhouse: This large building is home to the guild of metallurgists and artisans established by Bazlundi Otterbie. 
**Dolgas Foundry: The sounds of ringing hammers and dwarven songs frequently rise from this busy foundry, which is owned and operated by Dolga Feddert and her team of veteran crafters.
**Junkyard: Unprofitable components and debris smelted for skymetal invariably find their way to Torchs junkyard on the east side of town. 
**Black Hill: Easily the most recognizable landmark in Torch, this bald escarpment rises at a steep slope in the middle of town. Until recently, the towns namesake torch burned at the hills peak, emerging from a 5-foot-wide hole in the ground. Today, the flame is out, the hole caved in and filled with bubbling, foul-smelling sludge.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Here is a map of Numeria
*Spoiler: MAP*
Show



Current Year is  4714So here is a quick primer on the Tech League
*Spoiler: Primer*
Show


Though Numeria appears to be a monarchy, its true system of government is oligarchical despotism. Numeria is ruled by Kevoth-Kul, the Black Sovereign, but one of the nations most poorly guarded secrets is that the Technic League heavily influences the Black Sovereign. The Technic League is corrupt to its core, a corruption steeped in old fashioned avarice and greed.The League is dedicated to the pursuit of every kind of power and resorts to anything in order to obtain it. Its members believe freedom is a luxury for the mighty. There are no depths to which they will not sink, or crimes they wont commit. Drug trafficking, prostitution, extortion, and murder are their stock and trade.

Membership in the Technic League is limited to arcane spellcasters. Though the Technic League attempts to presents a unified front to the outside world, internal politics and rivalries seethe beneath the surface; one-upmanship, sabotage, and assassination are common. The Technic League is based in Starfall, which is the closest city to Silver Mount and reasonably close to the northern Felldales. Starfall is also home to the gearsmen. a small army of mysterious humanoid robots from Silver Mount that protect Starfall and enforce the Technic Leagues ordersmost of the time.

The Technic League and the Pathfinder Society stand in direct opposition. The former group is dedicated to the absolute control of lost knowledge and esoteric lore, while the latters primary purpose is to discover and disseminate it. In 4704, the League convinced the drug addled Black Sovereign to burn the Pathfinder Lodge in Starfall to the ground. The Sovereign also proclaimed that any Pathfinder caught stealing secrets or technology would be hanged. The primary responsibility of all members of any rank is to maintain the Technic Leagues stranglehold on technology, both in respect to actual knowledge and Numerias many artifacts. 


*Spoiler: Robot Stuff*
Show


Robot is a special subtype that can be applied to any construct.
Robots are intelligent, and thus have skills and feats as appropriate for their Hit Dice. Unless otherwise indicated for a specific robot, all robots have Intelligence scores of 10. 
Whenever a robot takes extra damage from a critical hit, it must make a DC 15 Fortitude save to avoid being stunned for 1 round. If it makes a successful saving throw, it is staggered for 1 round. The robot remains immune to other sources of the stunned condition.
Robots take 150% as much damage as normal from electricity attacks, unless they are immune to electricity via other special defenses.
Robots are crafted via complex methods in well-guarded facilities hidden in Numerian ruins or other technological bastions. So creating them will be difficult.
Some robots have intergrated weapons (such as a laser rifle or chain guns) these are treated as natural attacks and not manufactured weapons attacks, and cannot make iterative attacks with these weapons. Integrated weaponry can still be targeted by effects that target manufactured weapons (such as magic weapon spells or sunder attempts), but as a general rule cannot be harvested for use outside of the robots body once the robot is destroyed. A robot is always proficient with its integrated weapons. Integrated ranged weapons do not provoke attacks of opportunity when fired in melee combat.
As they are constructs they have construct immunities
Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, morale effects, patterns, and phantasms).Immunity to bleed, disease, death effects, necromancy effects, paralysis, poison, sleep effects, and stunning.Not subject to ability damage, ability drain, fatigue, exhaustion, energy drain, or nonlethal damage.Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is harmless).Not at risk of death from massive damage. Immediately destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less.

----------


## u-b

Thony will speak in ordinary gray.
Sarina will speak in fiery.

*Spoiler: Full art*
Show

*Thony Radache*


*Sarina del Arcoiris*

----------


## Continental Op

Excited to be playing this.  Yarro will speak in blue and Kallak will speak in green.  Here are their sheets and stat blocks:  

*Yarro*
Appears Female N Android Alchemist (Crypt Breaker), *Level* 1, *Init* 3, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 0, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Light Crossbow (Bolts (20))*  +3 (1d8, 19-20/x2)
*  Dagger x2*  +0 / +3 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*  Lamellar* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 8
*Condition* None


*Kallak*
Male CG Human Ranger (Galvanic Saboteur), *Level* 1, *Init* 3, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  Longbow (Arrows (40))*  +4 (1d8, x3)
*  Greatsword*  +3 (2d6+3, 19-20/x2)
*  Lamellar* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Also before entering the Town Hall the group has heard a few rumors floating around
*Spoiler: Thony & Sarina*
Show


The Technic Leagues not pleased with the situation, and I hear the Black Sovereign himself is heading to town in a few
weeks to find out whats been going on down here!

Youve heard of androids, right? There are a few of them living here in town, but theyre mostly harmless. Right?


*Spoiler:  Kallak & Yarro*
Show


Wonder what happened to that good-looking woman with the purple hair? Doesnt anyone else find it strange that
she showed up a few days before the torch went out, and that no ones seen her since?

Garritt the Junkmaster found something a few weeks ago that lit up his shack like a second torch. Hes been real quiet
lately. Wonder what hes hiding in that junkyard?

----------


## u-b

Thony know local (1d20+4)[*20*] and religion (1d20+0)[*7*]
Sarina know local (1d20+1)[*7*] and religion (1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## Continental Op

1. Neither Yarro nor Kallak have either of those knowledges.  And you cannot roll a knowledge skill untrained, correct?  

2. Does Yarro know anything of Khonnor's first mission, being one of his pupils? 

3. How should our characters know each other?  Did Kallak recruit some out-of-towners at the tavern for help?

----------


## u-b

> 1. Neither Yarro nor Kallak have either of those knowledges.  And you cannot roll a knowledge skill untrained, correct?


You can use knowledge untrained for DCs up to 10. Less sure about taking 10 while at it, but might be reasonable for locals.




> 3. How should our characters know each other?  Did Kallak recruit some out-of-towners at the tavern for help?


The out-of-towners are curious, adventurous, and are here specifically to explore the strange. I'd say it would be super-easy to recruit them if Kallak would promise to front-line any dangers. In particular, the out-of-towners have been around since before The Torch went down, asking just right sort of questions, so you could have an educated guess they might be interested.

----------


## Continental Op

> You can use knowledge untrained for DCs up to 10. Less sure about taking 10 while at it, but might be reasonable for locals.


I never knew that (obviously).  Thanks!  




> The out-of-towners are curious, adventurous, and are here specifically to explore the strange. I'd say it would be super-easy to recruit them if Kallak would promise to front-line any dangers. In particular, the out-of-towners have been around since before The Torch went down, asking just right sort of questions, so you could have an educated guess they might be interested.


This sounds good to me.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> 1. Neither Yarro nor Kallak have either of those knowledges.  And you cannot roll a knowledge skill untrained, correct?





> You can use knowledge untrained for DCs up to 10. Less sure about taking 10 while at it, but might be reasonable for locals.


 This is correct you can roll a straight intelgence check for any sort of knowledge if it's a DC10 or under. Any Knowledge from Higher DC's is out of rech unless you have skill points in that skill. You can't take ten for a knowledge skill unless you have a library to help as talking ten represents going slowly or doing average. You can't really take ten on something you didn't learn. Also you can't take ten in combat or are threatened in some way unless you have some feat ability or trait that allows you to do that.




> 2. Does Yarro know anything of Khonnor's first mission, being one of his pupils?


Yarro  didn't get much of a chance to talk to Khonnor after the first mission but she remember him talking about fighting the strange huminoids and he would venture beyond the metal wall in the second trip.




> 3. How should our characters know each other?  Did Kallak recruit some out-of-towners at the tavern for help?





> The out-of-towners are curious, adventurous, and are here specifically to explore the strange. I'd say it would be super-easy to recruit them if Kallak would promise to front-line any dangers. In particular, the out-of-towners have been around since before The Torch went down, asking just right sort of questions, so you could have an educated guess they might be interested.


This is up to you and u-b if you want to take some time and hash out how you came together that is alright.
u-b since your characters are from the Pathfinder league you should be carful who you revel that information to. The League and the Pathfinders are enemies and they will kill Pathfinders caught "stealing" tech from Numeria.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Thony know local [roll0] and religion [roll1]
> Sarina know local [roll2] and religion [roll3]


Please make all future rolls in the dice thread from now on.
*Spoiler: Knowledge roll results.*
Show


Thony rembers that the local Gang the Ropefists are probably the group she is talking about. They wrap ropes around there fists as weapons and are the closest thing the town has to a theives guild. Strangly they have been seen working as bouncers at the Silverdisk Hall wich is owned by Garmen Ulreth.

Sarina Knows that Brigh is a lesser god of clockwork and engineering. There is a temple in town if you wanted to learn more.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Yarro Know(Local): (1d20+4)[21]
> Yarro Know(religion): (1d20+4)[14]
> 
> Kallak Know(local): (1d20)[13]
> Kallak KNow(religion): (1d20)[18]


*Spoiler: Knowledge rolls results*
Show


Yarro and Kallak know that The Ropefists are the local gang around town and have seen them before. This is the group Dolga is talking about.
They also know that the goddess Brigh has a temple in town. She's the goddess of invention and clockwork.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> For gremlins and toxic pond
> Yarro Know(nature): (1d20+8)[26]
> Yarro Know(local): (1d20+4)[5]
> Kallak Know(nature): (1d20+4)[8]
> Kallak Know(local): (1d20)[2]


*Spoiler: Knowledge rolls results*
Show


Yarro Remembers Gremlins are a type of fey and they come in a variety of shapes however without more precise information they can't pin down what sort of gremlin it is.
All gremlins have damage reduction and are weak to cold iron. All gremlins have the ability to cast prestidigitation at will. the single trait that gremlins are
most well known for is their ability to break, curse, and otherwise ruin the works of other creatures. Gremlins take great delight in ruining and breaking things, and
while each gremlin race has a particular specialty, all gremlins are fascinated by complex devices and intricate social constructs. 
Nothing pleases a gremlin more than being involved in the collapse of something complex.

However neither Yarro or Kallak know about the specifics of the toxin in the lake. They do know their are no plants on the bank and no fish live in the waters.

----------


## Continental Op

In the town description it says that "adopted daughter Val Baine has closed both the tavern and the foundry until further notice."  The Local Ties trait I took for Yarro also made a passing reference to her.  Do Kallak and (especially) Yarro know her?  Does Yarro think Val will let them in to Khonnir's place to see the automaton Dolga mentioned?

----------


## u-b

> u-b since your characters are from the Pathfinder league you should be carful who you revel that information to. The League and the Pathfinders are enemies and they will kill Pathfinders caught "stealing" tech from Numeria.


Oh. It's good to know. I believe that Thony and Sarina should have been informed before departure, so they should have a solid legend with them. Does Technic League allow export of new production of Skymetal weapons and armor?

UPD: Can Thony buy or make himself some cold iron bullets? I see adamantine bullets are a thing.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> In the town description it says that "adopted daughter Val Baine has closed both the tavern and the foundry until further notice."  The Local Ties trait I took for Yarro also made a passing reference to her.  Do Kallak and (especially) Yarro know her?  Does Yarro think Val will let them in to Khonnir's place to see the automaton Dolga mentioned?


Yes. Yarro knows Val Baine well. Val might even be a bit jealous of Yarro since she seemed to lear from Khonnir so quickly. Val is a young Female human about 13-14 years old. Val has only just started her apprenticeship to Khonnir, and hasnt yet mastered even the simplest of spells. She would see both Yarro & Kallak as foster siblings if they lived with Khonnir and her. She would let you examine the robot if asked nicely.




> I believe that Thony and Sarina should have been informed before departure, so they should have a solid legend with them. Does Technic League allow export of new production of Skymetal weapons and armor?


I've added a quick primer on the tech league in the third post along with a map.

The Techinc league would allow the selling of certain Skymetals but the rare or more expensive it is the tighter they hold on to it.




> Can Thony buy or make himself some cold iron bullets? I see adamantine bullets are a thing.


You can make Cold iron bullets for 4 silver each, or buy them for 2 gold. You'll need to do craft checks to make them. The Torch Guildhouse might have what you need

----------


## u-b

Okay, the legend would be as folows. Thony and his older brother Elred were something between hired guards and general-purpose mercenaries operating on boats up and down Sellen River until one day Elred got his hands on enough money to buy himself an adamantine longsword, something that would be like a symbol of status. He took the money and should have sailed up Seven Tears to Torch and, presumably back, but was not seen since. Thony and Elred's girlfriend Sarina went looking for him, but are now out of leads and almost out of money. So far, Thony and Sarina have not disclosed their affiliation with the Pathfinders. The deal with Yarro and Kallak will still be as discussed above.




> You can make Cold iron bullets for 4 silver each, or buy them for 2 gold. You'll need to do craft checks to make them.


What craft, exactly? Thony has Gunsmithing, but it mentions no particular skill beyond alchemy, which is probably not what we talk about here. Also, what would be the DC? Edit: this is the closest I could find.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Ok I made a mistake on the price to make them. The post you linked has it right 2 silver to make a cold iron bullet 2 gold to buy them.
Also I missed this part on Gunsmithing



> You do not need to make a Craft check to create firearms and ammunition or to restore firearms.


You still need to pay for the cost of the material so 50 Cold iron bullets will cost 10 GP and a day to make or 100 Gold pieces.
So yes as long as you can find the material you can make bullets from it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Know nature: Thony (1d20+0)[18] and Sarina (1d20+1)[14]
> Know local: Thony (1d20+4)[12] and Sarina (1d20+1)[5]


*Spoiler: Knowledge roll results.*
Show


Thony and Sarina Both know Gremlins are destructive fey that love destroying stuff and causing mischief. With out more information however you cant figure out what type it is as there are several species. Thony remembers that gremlins are supernaturally tough with damage reduction that that can be by passed with Cold Iron weapons.
Thony also remembers information about the Weeping Pond. The pond while toxic is not deadly the worst effects are being sickened by the waters for a minute or two.

----------


## Continental Op

What time of day is it when we leave the town hall?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

I'm gonna say you whent in around 10 and came out around 11:30 AM so there is still alot of time to explore or prepare in the village or go into the caverns.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Are we round-by-round for this one?


The actual fight has not started yet but I wanted to give you a set up of how the area looks. But yes once the fight starts it will be round by round. Everyone will post what they want their character to do and I'll try my best to make sure it plays out that way. For example if one enemy you were aiming for died to another character's attack you'll just attack the next closest enemy with the spell/attack if they are in range. If you want  to you can put other actions down as a contingency plan.

Example: 
Thony and Sarina attack the orc.
If the orc dies before Thony and Sarina attack it Sarina uses her healing spell on Kallak and Thony draws his blade.
The round plays out that Thony manages to kill the orc and Sarina uses her healing spell.

I'm still figuring this play by post battle stuff out.

----------


## u-b

> The actual fight has not started yet...


For all we know, it has already started, only we are not yet a part of it. I mean, it might have also ended already or was just an instant accident, but Thony intends to waste no time in case it's relevant. In case he does not see much from just after the passage between the tavern and the foundry, he'll take another move action to get adjacent to a window and _really_ look inside. Sarina is to follow. That would be up to 9 seconds total.

----------


## Continental Op

Sounds like Thorny and Kallak had similar ideas.  :)  

@Sleepy - would it help to post our character's stat blocks in the IC messages?  People seem to do that in other games, if you think it would be helpful.  We could also make separate posts for our characters, but that might clutter things outside of combat.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

@Continental Op If you feel like that would help you may and instead of puting two posts up you can insert a line seperating the characters.
*Spoiler: An Example*
Show


Yarro
Iniative+3, AC17, HP8
Yarro Thew the bomb

Kallak 
Iniative+3, AC17, HP12
Kallak stabbed the spell caster

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Thony's perception: (1d20+6)[11] vs the vocalizing
> Also, know (engineering) to have some insight about the thingie: (1d20+4)[18]


*Spoiler: know (engineering) Results*
Show


This creature is a Robot. A special type of construct.
Robots are intelligent,Vulnerable to critical hit's and electricity. This one seems to be some sort of repair drone but seems to be in poor condition.



*Spoiler: Perception check results*
Show


The robot seems to be speaking Androffan.
*"Error detect detection error.... Repair sequenal ksdjj don't resisist aaaaaaaaaa-qwer -ectra"*

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Kallak perception check to hear the robot. And he speaks Androffan, if that helps.
> (1d20+6)[12]


*Spoiler: Perception Check results*
Show


The robot seems to be speaking Androffan.
*"Error detect detection error.... Repair sequenal ksdjj don't resisist aaaaaaaaaa-qwer -ectra"*

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Unfortunately both wild empathy and reprogram take a minute to do. This robot was not going to stick around in it's current state for 10 rounds.

----------


## Continental Op

It's funny, except for the useless Reprogram roll, my luck has been pretty bad so far.  Was Craft(mechanical) even the correct roll to salvage anything from the robot?  I thought maybe Knowledge(engineering) may be better, but she already rolled that once.  On the other hand, if she is taking it apart maybe she can learn more.  In either case, she would take her time and really try to study it, taking 10 or even 20 if she is able to.  Craft does incur penalties for failure, but that is when you are making something with it, not taking it apart.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

If you were not in combat that Reprogram would have worked. So dissecting the robot and with previous Know engineering rolls you learn some stuff about robots and the one you just killed. Look at the 3rd post.

----------


## Continental Op

> If you were not in combat that Reprogram would have worked. So dissecting the robot and with previous Know engineering rolls you learn some stuff about robots and the one you just killed. Look at the 3rd post.


Oh, I'm not complaining, I should have known better.  And thanks.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

So if I'm reading this right 
Thony is going to spend the day making Cold Iron bullets.
Sarina and Kallak are going to investigate the now exstinguished Torch. Either by meeting the dwarves or going up to the torch.
Is Yarro going to go look for a list of the for a list of previous parties?

----------


## u-b

> Thony is going to spend the day making Cold Iron bullets.


If that's a whole day to make 10 bullets, Thony would rather buy some, not to delay everyone.

----------


## Continental Op

> So if I'm reading this right 
> Thony is going to spend the day making Cold Iron bullets.
> Sarina and Kallak are going to investigate the now exstinguished Torch. Either by meeting the dwarves or going up to the torch.
> Is Yarro going to go look for a list of the for a list of previous parties?


Yes, that works for me.  Kallak also wants to buy a cold iron weapon, but that hopefully would not take long.

EDIT: Should I have Yarro roll Diplomacy now?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Yes, that works for me.  Kallak also wants to buy a cold iron weapon, but that hopefully would not take long.
> 
> EDIT: Should I have Yarro roll Diplomacy now?


Do you want to make that a scene or just a quick skill check. If you just want to make it a skill check go ahead and roll.

----------


## Continental Op

> Do you want to make that a scene or just a quick skill check. If you just want to make it a skill check go ahead and roll.


I'm easy, either way.  How about I roll for Yarro and then we roleplay it a little?  

@ u-b, neither of my characters have knowledge(local), unfortunately.  Does Sarina want to go with Yarro and find out more about the sludge/dwarves?  Divide and conquer?  Sorry, I'll ask this IC to keep the game going.

EDIT: I just had a thought.  Diplomacy is not Yarro strongest skill - how about she rolls to aid Sarina with whatever she wants to do?

----------


## u-b

> @ u-b, neither of my characters have knowledge(local), unfortunately.  Does Sarina want to go with Yarro and find out more about the sludge/dwarves?  Divide and conquer?  Sorry, I'll ask this IC to keep the game going.


Sarina does not have know (local) either. She has diplomacy and will go with that, leaving know (local) to Thony. I'll post it IC.

----------


## Continental Op

Do we know who Carl and Sandy are?  Should we roll Knowledge(local)?  

And if we went to the guild house, can Kallak buy a cold iron weapon as well?  I was thinking of buying a cheaper two-handed martial weapon like a planson, halberd, or heavy flail, if they have something like that.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Do we know who Carl and Sandy are?  Should we roll Knowledge(local)?  
> 
> And if we went to the guild house, can Kallak buy a cold iron weapon as well?  I was thinking of buying a cheaper two-handed martial weapon like a planson, halberd, or heavy flail, if they have something like that.


Sorry about leaving you hanging like that. Kallak reconizes the names. Carl is a young adult human male and Sandy is a half orc that could pass for a human. Their families are haveing a feud right now. a day before the torch went out they had a argument at the Foundry Tavern. You helped break up the fight.

Yes you can buy a cold iron weapon.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey it's going to be a bit before I can post ic again. I'll have a post up on the 14th sorry for the delay

----------


## Continental Op

> Hey it's going to be a bit before I can post ic again. I'll have a post up on the 14th sorry for the delay


No worries, life happens.  Thanks for the notice.

----------


## Continental Op

If Sarina wants to take the lead talking to the dwarves, Kallak and Yarro will try to back her up.

----------


## u-b

Good to go diving.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

After the intial swim check I guessed everyone would take ten to swim through the caverns. Rather than have the two charcters who couldn't take ten and succed roll for the entire length of the cave swimming I decided they just slowed down the others.

----------


## Continental Op

> After the intial swim check I guessed everyone would take ten to swim through the caverns. Rather than have the two charcters who couldn't take ten and succed roll for the entire length of the cave swimming I decided they just slowed down the others.


That makes sense; much appreciated.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

I'm not sure if it came across but these creatures are Small size.
The fire beetles only special ability is the illumination coming from them.

----------


## Continental Op

Sorry I was inordinately busy yesterday and today, and didn't post until now.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Its ok
Also since your going to follow the river I need a line order

----------


## u-b

I'd say Kallak would go first, Thony would go last (just in case) and the girls in the middle, Sarina probably closer to Thony.

----------


## Continental Op

That works for me.  So: Kallak, Yarro, Sarina, and Thorny.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Alright I'll be able to get a post up in the next day or so. I'll need to make another map.

----------


## Continental Op

Thinking about the torch made me check what spells Yarro has memorized.  I realized that I hadn't picked them yet.  So if it is okay with you, I choose them: Cure Light Wounds and Shield.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey for all future knowledge checks can you list what you want to learn about the foe? Like if you want to learn about it's health, abilities, lore or temperament.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Looks at the to hit rolls
Ya missed

----------


## Continental Op

Wow, [facepalm].  Once more, with feeling?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

If u-b dosn't post tomorrow I'll just move this along because the slime is basically dead.

@Continental Op: In Kallak's back story he and his parents found Yarro what were Kallak's parents like? While Kallak and Yarro they were travling did they meet anyone in particular? Do you have any ideas for Yarro's past lives or do you want me to come up with something?

@u-b: do you have some idea for the mission Thony and Sarina were sent here for or do you want to leave that up to me? Do you know Sarina's real name?

----------


## u-b

> @u-b: do you have some idea for the mission Thony and Sarina were sent here for or do you want to leave that up to me? Do you know Sarina's real name?


I think for starters they have the usual pathfinder duties to explore and report, but there is an understanding that they might be eventually tasked with something more specific, whuch I would leave up to you. Sarina's real name is Shirin al-Iuni.

----------


## Continental Op

> @Continental Op: In Kallak's back story he and his parents found Yarro what were Kallak's parents like? While Kallak and Yarro they were travling did they meet anyone in particular? Do you have any ideas for Yarro's past lives or do you want me to come up with something?


I pictured Kallak's parents as dour and strict, but fair.  He did not have a bad childhood, but I am trying to play him as a little gregarious and fun-loving (with people he knows), partly as a rebellion against his upbringing.  His parents knew they were endangering themselves and Kallak by taking in Yarro and hiding her from the League, so that probably made them stricter on him.  

While traveling, I think it would have been hard for Yarro and Kallak to make connections with people.  They were trying to stay to themselves and below the attention of the League.  Also they were both dealing with trauma from their narrow escape and the death of "their" parents.  But maybe they got into a scrape with someone who figured out Yarro was an android?  And maybe someone else came to their help?  I can flesh this idea out, if it would help.  

And no, I did not have anything in mind for Yarro's previous existences.  Any prior "lives" were not Yarro, right?  It was other souls/minds in Yarro's body?  I find the description of how androids just suddenly lose their soul and gain another a little weird, but of course I am willing to go with it.  It would be interesting if Yarro's most recent incarnation was useful to the Technic League, and there is a specific reason they would be looking for her.  But I literally just thought of this, and maybe begging for more trouble is a bad idea... :)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> I think Thony and Sarina can see out to 60 feet (darkvision) and Yarro can see at least something out to 80 feet (shadowy illumination + low-light).


Thank you I threw out the last update quickly so I might have missed some stuff. Also I don't feel like trying to fight my map maker software right now so it might be awhile until I can do proper illumination.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Yarro Know(arcana): (1d20+8)[27] Yarro is most interested if the creature has any energy or damage resistance. Next would be special abilities, like why its eyes are glowing.


The creature is called a Blindheim a creature from the underdark it is immune to blindness and has a blinding gaze which will blind anyone for 1 hour but also ligh up the area. It's claws and bit are the only means of actual attack.

Every one that failed the fort save will be blind when it's the creatures turn.

----------


## Continental Op

Should I wait to see what the frog creature and the fort save do, or should I post contingent actions for Kallak and Yarro?

Edit: nevermind, you answered my question already, and I guess I didn't see it was on a new page.   Sorry.   So - three of us are blinded for one hour?  

Sleepy, how do you work the rules on "pin-pointing" a target while blind?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Sleepy, how do you work the rules on "pin-pointing" a target while blind?


This is my own interpretation of the rules and I would like to hear what you think about it. A blind creature in melee with another creature doesn't need to make a perception check to know it's location. A blind creature trying to get close enough to a creature to engage in melee must make a perception check DC20 +1 for every 10 feet it is away from the creature to figure it's location out. A blind creatures -2AC and a Invisible creatures +2 Attack are the same bonus and do not stack. A blind creature can receive instructions from a non blind creature and can pinpoint the creature with a DC10 +1 for every 10 feet it is away from the creature.

You can think of a blinded character as that character treating foes as invisible.

----------


## Continental Op

That makes sense, and works for me.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

I'll try and get a post up tommorow (the 13th).

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Both potions are Cure light wound potions
Also this 1st adventure is a bit of a dungeon crawl so if your getting tired no shame in leaving for some rest and restocking.
You guys can roleplay a bit and tell me when your ready to continue. Just let me know which way you want to go.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

I'll try and get the map out tomorrow but it might be monday before I can. I'm gonna try and do some lighting for the map.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Would you guys prefer I keep putting the info you get in the gm post or would you like me to put it here and you act it out in character telling each other in character.

The brown stuff is Brown mold
*Spoiler: Brown Mold*
Show


Brown mold feeds on warmth, drawing heat from anything around it. It normally comes in patches 5 feet in diameter, and the temperature is always cold in a 30-foot radius around it. Living creatures within 5 feet of it take 3d6 points of nonlethal cold damage. Fire brought within 5 feet of brown mold causes the mold to instantly double in size. Cold damage, such as from a cone of cold, instantly destroys it.

The brown mold itself can't kill out right but death by dehydration and starvation is almost assured if someone can't escape from it.

----------


## u-b

I'm fine either way. I think upon hearing this from Kallak Sarina will ask if this stuff can move.

----------


## Continental Op

Yeah, I'm fine either way, too.  It is fun to explain stuff in character, but could slow the game down, a little.  I'll edit my post and have Kallak say some stuff about the brown mold.  

But to Sarina's question, I don't know if it can move or not; does Kallak?  He rolled pretty high...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

No the brown mold is not a monster it can't move. It's more of an obstacle or a trap.

----------


## Continental Op

Sleepy, can we recognize this humanoid figure with the camouflage skin?  Or see the other two she is talking about?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

@u-b not sure you remember but khonnir did mention these creatures: 


> along with some strange humanoids who had the ability to blend into the shadows of the cave walls


Also all paths lead through their caves even that fungus cave leads into the big cave.

----------


## u-b

> @u-b not sure you remember but khonnir did mention these creatures: 
> Also all paths lead through their caves even that fungus cave leads into the big cave.


I totally forgot. But there was no deals mentioned, right?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

While no deal was mentioned that doesn't mean that they didn't interact with them. Also they may have more information and be willing to share it if you help them out.

----------


## u-b

Let's see if they are willing to haggle at all. The previous groups presumably went through and the gremlins are still there.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey are you guys going to go deal with the gremlins today or tomorrow?

----------


## u-b

My vote for today.

----------


## Continental Op

Yup, I'm in.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Can Kallak aid Yarro's roll (or vice versa) using one set of tools? Also, one character can aid another even if the other is taking 10, right? If so, I think their standard practice would be Yarro aiding Kallak's taking ten on a Disable Device roll.


Aid Another rules here

Both characters have the skill but since only 1 has the tools the other one has a -2 penalty to the roll. Also on aid another checks you must roll you can't really take ten on helping.

----------


## Continental Op

Yes, understood.  Here it does not matter; either one of them could disable the wire by taking ten by themselves (using the tools).  I was just asking for the future, and because the characters do not know the difficulty, Yarro would still assist Kallak's skill check.  

Because Kallak's skill check for disable device is +7, with the tools and taking ten he will not have any problems, I think.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

I'm sorry but on stealth checks you can't take ten. You have to roll on stealth. Also since Thony is human he will need a light source to see. The tunnels are just as dark as the rest of the caves. And any light will alert any thing in the caverns. Sarina who has dark vision will not need a light and might be able to sneak up on whatever is  in there.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Thony is a human, all right, but he has a trace of unusual ancestry which has manifested in him as an ability to see in the dark, among other things. In fact, this ability has contributed to his selection for this assignment. (See Dimdweller Alternate Racial Traits on PFSRD).


alright thank you for clearing that up.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey next update will be on friday.

----------


## Continental Op

Sorry I didn't post over the weekend.  There are times I will be taking my family camping this summer, but I will do a better job of telling you both when I will be out of commission.  

I can make a post tomorrow.  Thanks.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

You guys good? Its been about 3 days.

----------


## u-b

Oops. Sorry.




> _You see the Gremlin Sarina knocked out in the caves is gone._


Which gremlin it is? I thought we knocked out three and killed the same three. At least Thony dealt quite a lot of damage with his coup de grace.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

there were 4 gremlins in total in that final battle. 5 total in the cave system. In the final battle Sarina use color spray to in knock out the gremlin at the cross roads you just left him lying there. The boss gremlin and his two underlings were in the back. You killed the boss and one of his underlings and one got away. You didn't say anything about the gremlin at the cross roads in the cave and by the time you went back the way you came he had woken up and fled.

----------


## u-b

> You didn't say anything about the gremlin at the cross roads...


I thought I did it here and here. After all, that was the one she knocked out first.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

When the battle started Sarina meet a gremlin in the tunnels and Thony was surrounded by gremlins: Here
Sarina casts color spray on that gremlin and then runs over to where Thony and the others are. You have your fight and then fire two more color sprays ( You do that a lot) and knock out the boss gremlin and his minion. Thony and the other kill the gremlins. The first gremlin that surprised Sarina is ignored and it escapes.

----------


## u-b

I thought two other gremlins were already under care of Kallak and Yarro, so Thony went after the _first_. It took a move action, presumably, on the same turn Thony reloads his musket, then a full-round action. If that guy would be out by that time, Thony would have noticed it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> I thought two other gremlins were already under care of Kallak and Yarro, so Thony went after the _first_. It took a move action, presumably, on the same turn Thony reloads his musket, then a full-round action. If that guy would be out by that time, Thony would have noticed it.


???? I sorry but that was not at all what I interpreted as happening. Sarina didn't call out or say anything and Thony was surrounded by at least 3 gremlins. I interpreted the fight as him moving away from that small group of gremlins and firing a shot at one and missing. If I got it wrong I'm sorry and ask you to please bring any misinterpretations up.
Sarina leaves the gremlin after color spraying it Here
Sarina rushes in and uses the color spray again here 
In both maps the lone gremlin is still there just knocked out.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

So this is long overdue *XP!*
You agreed to a truce and decided to help the Humanoids (500Xp for everyone)
You went in and defeated the gremlins and didn't die (550XP)
You didn't die in the brown mold (150xp) - still haven't retrieved that mystery body however

----------


## u-b

> ?I interpreted the fight as him moving away from that small group of gremlins and firing a shot at one and missing. If I got it wrong I'm sorry and ask you to please bring any misinterpretations up.


The shot that missed is here here.
The coup de grace is here.
I did not intend to target the gremlin taken care of here, but now that you point it, I do admit the wording was less than perfectly clear _and_ there was no communication from Sarina past the verbal and visual parts of the spell, which Thony probably did not miss out. I hereby end this discussion to go with your interpretation if you see it more appropriate.

----------


## Continental Op

Thanks for the experience.  I think that makes 1460 total, is that right?  

And I rolled some knowledge checks for Yarro, just in case.  I am going to be out of town for the next few days, but should be able to post this weekend.

----------


## u-b

> I think that makes 1460 total, is that right?


Matches my accounting.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey if I forgot to add the amount there are 24 silver disks in the bag with the cards. Also I might have under valued the silver disks before so if I did my bad.
Silver disks are worth 10gp

----------


## u-b

> Silver disks are worth 10gp


Each or for the lot?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Each or for the lot?


each so 24 silver disks are 240 gp

----------


## u-b

Does Yarro have an explanation for this valuation? I mean, it's likely not the metal content...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Silver disks are actually busted batteries and they have value because people agree they have value. Outside Numeria they might lose value or some merchants might not even take them seeing them as scrap and junk. Inside Numeria small tribes or certain people might only take silver disks and reject gold coins. So keep track of silver disks like you do coins.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey u-b can you make a post describing how Sarina goes about applying the acid. Does she just hose the body down or try to target the spots she can see?

----------


## u-b

Nope. Sarina has no idea how to proceed with that. She will just do as instructed (presumably, by Kallak).

----------


## Continental Op

FYI, I am going to be out of town tomorrow through Sunday, and unable to post.  I should be good to go on Monday.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Continental Op

There should be enough time left in the day to shop a little, right?  We do not have to roleplay that separately, unless something unusual comes up.  Kallak and Yarro would like to trade for some mundane items like bedding and clothing for Sef and his group.  I am not sure what Sef meant by teaching him magic, does Yarro have any idea?  Regardless, it might be a bad idea to teach them magic, even if it is possible.  

Actually, Yarro could maybe teach them some alchemy, like how to make a sunrod or tanglefoot bag.  She would like to buy a little extra supplies for this purpose, if possible.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

It's 9pm not a lot of shops are going to be open you might need to wait until tomorrow. As for Sef's request she might be indicating some books on how to do magic. You also don't know what Sef and the humanoids are you might want to look into that as well.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

So more XP Everyone gets 100xp for returning the two bodies also for 1 week you gain +2 to diplomacy in town for returning Parda's body (the half orc you found stabbed to death)

----------


## Continental Op

So I am on vacation, on my cell phone with poor reception.  But I should be able to post.  The only thing is that I can't figure out how to change the color of the speech text on this interface, sorry.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Are the vouchers good for any bearer or personalized?


The vouchers are for one person so you'll each have to separately claim them as a group.

Also the masterwork weapons will be just that Masterwork no special materials or abilities.

----------


## u-b

> Also the masterwork weapons will be just that Masterwork no special materials or abilities.


Well, Thony had a double-barreled musket in mind. Of  no special materials or abilities. He would not be surprised to see the man back out of it though.

Any results of the rolls or I move on?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

You can move on i still need the rolls from Op. Just expect him to take longer to make the weapon. I need to check something but the musket should be ok.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Ok I looked up the double barrel musket and at 2500gp the town would not have that even if it was a more common item. I'm sorry but you will not get a Double barrel musket for free. He will give you supplies to upgrade your musket to masterwork quality if you have not done so already.

----------


## u-b

Well, honestly, neither I nor Thony have expected to actually _get_ that gun. But the option to _request_ it will certainly be taken, if only to see how exactly he'll talk his way out of it. Getting the existing gun upgraded seems fair enough outcome. Not before we go diving again.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey Continental Op are you there it's been awhile since you've posted. I want you input before we start exploring the town again.

----------


## Continental Op

Sorry guys.  I thought I could post while out of town, but (obviously) didn't.  I'll make those rolls now and post on the IC thread.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey are you guys going to sell that stuff you got out of the gremlin cave or did you give that to Otto when you met him last night? Also are you guys going to wait for Sarina before going to the black smith?

----------


## Continental Op

> Hey are you guys going to sell that stuff you got out of the gremlin cave or did you give that to Otto when you met him last night? Also are you guys going to wait for Sarina before going to the black smith?


IIRC, Thorny gave some of the items to Kallak last night to trade.  And it is Kallak's plan to do so.  And waiting for Sarina sounds like a good idea (or would have been a good idea before encountering these rats :).

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Hm, I'm wondering... do I have to declare Thony's actions before the rats go?


I usually like to have every one declare there actions then have them all play out in one post. If a certain action or target is not available due to enemy or player actions I will try and have the character act in the way the player would most likely choose.
Do you want me to have it so characters follow the initiative a little more closely? In this case Kallak and Yarro go in Op post. The rats go in mine and I narrate how OP actions turned out. Then your turn and I post again about how your turn played out.
Or do you want to do it the way we have been doing it? Everyone posts and I narrate how it all plays out with the monsters turn.

----------


## u-b

I usually like it done the following way: first those who won the init go in any order, then the enemies go, then everyone goes in any order (first round for those who lost initiative and second round for those who won), and so on. We can stick with the way you've been doing it, I just have to remember it so I don't miss my turn again.

----------


## Continental Op

I agree, the way we have been doing it is fine.

----------


## Continental Op

So I have not been taking into account modifiers to my rolls, like flanking or shooting into melee.  Should I start adding (or subtracting) what I think is correct, so long as I explain it in the roll?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> So I have not been taking into account modifiers to my rolls, like flanking or shooting into melee.  Should I start adding (or subtracting) what I think is correct, so long as I explain it in the roll?


Pathfinder and 3.5 in general was always a bit heavy on book keeping so yes modify the roll with all the bonuses and penalties and explain where the bonus/penalties come from(+2 from spell X, +1 from armor piece). Also state what type of bonus it is (Luck, Morale, Competence). Right now it should be pretty simple so don't stress out about it too much.

----------


## Continental Op

How long did it take Yarro at the temple to ask about the kid?  I figured she would be able to ask, then come back out and join the others following the tracks, especially since Kallak has to move at half speed.  

But if the others are out of sight when Yarro returns, just let me know.  In that case, I guess she would continue to look for the boy.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro did not take long simply opening the door asking the priests Otto, his friend and Joram who were in the shop if they had seen the Child. The child was a human male wearing a brown and baggy dark blue pants with simple shoes having brown hair. They said they had not seen the child but recognized the description and will keep a look out for the kid if he comes around. Yarro catches up pretty quickly as the house is not to far away.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

sorry for the delay next post will be up tomorrow night.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

SO do you guys want to invent your own word for the drug because the pathfider guide only calls it Numerian Fluids. Or is the Drippings good enough?

----------


## u-b

Drippings good enough.

----------


## Continental Op

Could we call it oil?  Just kidding, I like "Drippings" too.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Numerian oil could be what people outside of Numeria call it. Drippings and Chaos oil might be the most common names inside Numeria. Glad you both like the weird name I gave it.

 We can skip the majority of the shopping in the market but I do want you guys to have a encounter there. Just put down what you want to buy and apply the discount keep in mind you wont find anything more expensive than 2,400gp. If you just purchasing trade goods for the group in the caves put down how much gold you spend. When we're done in the market we'll do the Otterbie guild house scene and get you down into the caves.

Is that all good?

----------


## u-b

Yeah, that's fine. Continental Op is to provide a shopping list. Thony can help carry things around.

----------


## Continental Op

No problem.  Still not sure what can teach someone magic, so Yarro and Kallak mainly want clothing and bedding for trade - I'm thinking 10gp should cover it. 

Kallak also has little experience underground, so he would like a dungeoneering kit, which is 13.5gp (after the 10% discount).  That's it.

----------


## Continental Op

[QUOTE=Sleepy Shade;25203585]*At the Market place...*
Taking a breif side trip to the market you quickly find that there are a multitude of stalls selling clothes food and various products. as your traveling pass one stall you here the owner address you *" Ah was not expecting to see you here today did you bring the cards?"* Turning you see the owner of the stall is Sanvil the merchant from the temple. he has set a booth with a little sign advertising technology identification for 10gp or a silver disk. he also has a few items spread on the table with the price in gold pieces and silver disk prices. He notices the clothes you bought and asks *"Or are you clothes shopping?"
*

I think Sarina has the cards, right?  And does Yarro know what these silver disks are?  I'll make a roll, just in case.

Edit: Great, a natural 1.  I guess that answers that.

----------


## u-b

> I think Sarina has the cards, right?





> Sarina takes one card out then hands Yarro the bag with the rest.


So, Yarro should have a bag with 24 silver disks worth 10 gp each and most of the cards (I don't remember how many, can try to find it at some later time). As for what the disks are...




> Does Yarro have an explanation for this valuation? I mean, it's likely not the metal content...





> Silver disks are actually busted batteries and they have value because people agree they have value. Outside Numeria they might lose value or some merchants might not even take them seeing them as scrap and junk. Inside Numeria small tribes or certain people might only take silver disks and reject gold coins. So keep track of silver disks like you do coins.

----------


## Continental Op

Thanks for pointing all of that out, U-B.  Apparently I failed my knowledge check IRL, too.  

Looking at my IC post again, I think it can stand.  Unless you think it is too out of character for Yarro to not understand about the silver disks, Sleepy, in which case I can change it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sorry for the delay next post will be up either Tuesday or Wednesday. For now can I get a dc 10 know arcana check from everyone. If you pass you know the schools of magic and basic information such as colors and symbols associated with them. I'll post that along with the update.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Knowledge checks you cant take ten on. Thony and Sarina do not remember certain themes associated with the magic schools. However Yarro and Kallak do.
*Spoiler: Colors associated with magic schools*
Show


Abjuration: Yellow
Transm: Orange
Evocation: Red
Divination: pale purple or light pink
Necromancy: Dark purple or black
Enchamtment: Blue
Conjuration: Green
Illusion: Aqua Green


*Spoiler: Old Symbols associated with the schools*
Show

----------


## Continental Op

This is pretty cool.  So still some guesswork involved, but at least it is educated guessing.  My bet is that the conjuration wand with the Sarenrae symbol is our best bet for healing.  OOC, what do you think U-B?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

If everyone feels like we're done with shopping I'll move us along it will be up to you to decide what you want to do with the cards and who carries what.

----------


## Continental Op

> If everyone feels like we're done with shopping I'll move us along it will be up to you to decide what you want to do with the cards and who carries what.



U-B, I think we should split up the potions so everyone has at least one.  Kallak has 3.  I think Kallak or Thorny should take the one with the hook, so it can be easily accessed.  Do you want the expeditious retreat potion?  

As for the wand, either Kallak or Yarro can use it, right?  I'm thinking Yarro, just because Kallak is more likely to fall and need someone else to heal him.

Edit: I'm fine with splitting up the access cards as you suggest, U-B.  Thorny can have one, Yarro can have one, and we can leave 2-3 at the temple or with the mayor.

----------


## u-b

Both Thony (it's Thorny, by the way) and Sarina have bandoliers, so any kind of potion should do with no problem. Thony has one CLW already, so it's just one for Sarina. I don't really see a sudden use for the expeditious retreat by our ranged types unless the things go _very_ south. So I'd have it dedicated for when we need to do jumping or when Kallak would be to chase someone or something. No objections to giving the wand to Yarro.

----------


## Continental Op

> (it's Thorny, by the way)


Sorry about that.

----------


## Continental Op

u-b, Sarina can have two potions of cure light wounds.  I will remove them from Kallak's sheet.

----------


## u-b

> u-b, Sarina can have two potions of cure light wounds.  I will remove them from Kallak's sheet.


Taken...........

----------


## Continental Op

Sarina can also have the scroll of identify; I think she is the only one who can use it.

----------


## u-b

Taken as well.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey Op the door is already open. There's just a hall way separating the open door you standing at and the open door farther in. Can you guys give me a marching order or is it fine as I have it?
Kallak>Thony>Yarro>Sarina

----------


## u-b

This marching order is fine.

----------


## Continental Op

Yes, that marching order works for me.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sorry I forgot both Thony and Yarro had Androffan as a language. For some reason I only remembered Kallak having it.

----------


## u-b

> Kallak ... expertly navigates the grease area sarina put down...


I did not specify it this time and no guarantees I will specify it next time, so I'll just leave it here: given that grease area is just 10x10 feet, Sarina tries to place the grease such that it does not interfere with our own attacks, placing the "extra" 5-feet-worth of it where it would not prevent Kallak from closing into melee range (like on Yarro's side this time).

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> I did not specify it this time and no guarantees I will specify it next time, so I'll just leave it here: given that grease area is just 10x10 feet, Sarina tries to place the grease such that it does not interfere with our own attacks, placing the "extra" 5-feet-worth of it where it would not prevent Kallak from closing into melee range (like on Yarro's side this time).


Noted. There were not a lot of.... Wait looking at the rules again a area of affect spell has to choose an intersection of squares for the blast. So the affected area should actually be bigger. This was my mistake and I will try and keep this in mind for future area of affect spells. Thank you for pointing this out.

----------


## u-b

> Wait looking at the rules again a area of affect spell has to choose an intersection of squares for the blast. So the affected area should actually be bigger.


That depends on the wording. Usually they measure the radius (from an intersection, yes). But sometimes (like with the grease) they measure something else. So, it's just a square 10x10. One spell that would require something to manage the AoE would be the fireball, but we'll work on it in due time.

----------


## Continental Op

How much does the unidentified tool weigh?  And is there any way to tell if the two batteries we found (which I assume are silver discs) still have a charge or not?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The tool is 1 lbs. Batteries don't have rules to determine their charge when you find them. So how about this as the rule role a d10 that is how many charges the found battery has and when buying from vendors all batteries are fully charged. Also the batteries are not silver disks. Batteries that have a charge glow blue slightly, these batteries have that glow.

----------


## u-b

I think the relevant wording in here is this:



> A battery contains 10 charges when full; to charge an item with a battery, one simply slips the disk-shaped device into the proper slot on the item. The batterys charge instantly fully depletes, and the items internal capacitors fill with 10 charges as it does so.


I underlined the part that's relevant to getting partially-charged batteries. Namely, you cannot seem to use "some" of the battery, it's all or nothing. This leaves only two options for this:
1. Partially charging the battery for some weird reason.
2. Self-discharging with time, which does not seem to be mentioned anywhere in the rules.

Given the above, I guess the default is that they are either empty or full.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thank you for pointing that out. In that case any batteries you find will be full unless otherwise noted. I had initaly thought of the batteries losing charge over the hundred of years they went unused but this is fantasy alien tech so full charges.

----------


## u-b

> The entrance to the west is closed but from scratches and dents on the surface it's been forced open a few times.


You mean east?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> You mean east?


Yes I meant to say east.

----------


## u-b

> To open the door: DC 25 Strength check


Can we take 20 on this and, if yes, how long it would be expected to take complete with resting afterwards?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yes you can take twenty on this and it will take twenty minuets to force the door open.  How long do you plan to rest?

----------


## u-b

> Yes you can take twenty on this and it will take twenty minuets to force the door open.  How long do you plan to rest?


Enough that we would be no longer fatigued after those 20 minutes of struggling. I am not sure if Thony (or anyone else) can have an estimate before actually trying it, but if he can, then, depending on the estimate, he would propose either doing it or paying the locals to do it.

----------


## Continental Op

Sleepy, are you saying we should level up our characters right away?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

You can level up you characters. Do you both want to level up when you are back at town?

----------


## Continental Op

> You can level up you characters. Do you both want to level up when you are back at town?


I'm fine either way. I can probably get it done tomorrow.

----------


## u-b

I'm fine leveling up right away. New spell slots probably shouldn't be ready for use until the morning, but everything else should be good and quite handy.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

SO that was a pretty scary fight. Do you guys want to keep going or go back up and rest.

----------


## u-b

I don't think we can better prepare for these encounters and we still have most of daily resources, so, short of aborting the adventure, I see no reason to turn back.

----------


## Continental Op

Continuing on works for me.

----------


## Continental Op

Sleepy, the map of the cavern says access denied when I try to open it.  Can you make it public?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sorry about that I've updated the link.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iyA...w?usp=drivesdk

----------


## Sleepy Shade

next update will be the 15th. It's up now.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Just to be clear the monsters have already taken their turn this is not a surprise round.

----------


## u-b

> I was thinking Kallak would use combat expertise to give himself +1 AC, but now I see it is a dodge bonus.  So it does not stack with his new Dodge feat, unfortunately.


Unlike other named types of bonuses, dodge bonuses stack.

----------


## Continental Op

> Unlike other named types of bonuses, dodge bonuses stack.


How have I been playing Pathfinder for years, and not known that?  That was a rhetorical question, please don't answer it.  But good to know, thanks.  

So Kallak's AC is now 19 for the skeleton in melee with him.

----------


## Continental Op

> You can redo Sarina and Yarro's actions.
> 
> _After Sarina and Yarro's actions you spot more of the skeletons lumbering into view._


Sorry, I'm confused.  So is the skeleton near the party on the new battle map only after Sarina and Yarro's actions?  I'm wondering if it is within range during Yarro's action, if that makes sense.

----------


## u-b

Oops. I should have read _all_ the text before posting. Re-wrote my last post IC.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Sorry, I'm confused.  So is the skeleton near the party on the new battle map only after Sarina and Yarro's actions?  I'm wondering if it is within range during Yarro's action, if that makes sense.


The skeleton only showed up after Yarro and Sarina's actions. The 


> "You can redo Sarina and Yarro's actions."


 line was so you could ready an action or move if you wanted to.
Sorry about that I should have had you guys redo the actions before having the monsters act.

----------


## Continental Op

I get it, Sleepy, you were just trying to advance the scene.  Sorry for the confusion on my part.  

If you want me to reroll Yarro's bomb attack, just let me know.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey Continental keep an eye on Yarro's range I think she had a -2 on that last attack.

----------


## Continental Op

Before I post IC, what did Kallak find out with his successful survival roll?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak found three sets of track besides the skeleton foot prints.

Dc12 The freshest seems to be from a party that crossed the sands by following the trail there are signs of a fight vs skeleton in the foot prints, and you recognize one set of footprints heading back.
Dc15 The next oldest is more difficult to make out but you recognize heavy armor is worn by most of them. The foot prints are deeper indicating a lot of weight. They seem to be attacked by the skeletons but  it's a small fight and then they continue on.
Dc 20 The oldest apart from the skeletons seems to be a large group of people you notice a odd detail some of the foot prints are not traditional humanoid foot prints but Ratfolk paw marks. They are not attacked as far as you can see.

----------


## Continental Op

> The skeleton weighs about 27 pounds are you going to take it with you now or leave it behind to pick up on the way out?


Kallak might as well take the skeleton now.  He is still at a medium load with it in his backpack.

----------


## Continental Op

Sleepy - would our characters want to disable the machines in the next room?  Is there anything obviously menacing or a trap?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The machines in their disrepair are a hazard and count as a trap. So you can see the trap it's up to you if you want to bypass the trap by moving through the area when electricity is not shooting out or trying to disable them using a Disable device check. The electricity is coming in bursts. The machines will zap and then then remain dormant anywhere from 2-7 turns.

----------


## u-b

1. Any apparent source of the illusion (can roll perception or enginiering if it's relevant)?
2. Is it in any way problematic to squeeze through the door into the room without using key card?
3. Any prognosis of blasting the machines with acid without entering the room (can roll enginiering if it's relevant)?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

1. There is no obvious source of where the illusion is being cast or projected from.
2. The gap is a inch wide and the door are an inch thick. If you use a key card the door open quickly (As a swift action). So you can move over to the door swipe the card and go through the door in one turn.
3. The machines are probably made of the same stuff as the rest of the ship glaucite It's too hard and the acid spray cantrip doesn't hurt it.

----------


## u-b

> Do you step in and look around?


Only after someone (e.g. Thony) checks that we can open this door from the other side.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yes a panel by the door on the otherside is present.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Before you ask yes all doors in this area unless I tell you otherwise will have a panel next to them.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Does Thony try to activate or interact with the machines?

----------


## u-b

> Does Thony try to activate or interact with the machines?


He's not poking at random. _Maybe_ if he has a hypothesys of what an action would do...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The machines appear to be in some sort of standby mode. The yellow panel might be important since it's blinking a lot.

----------


## u-b

> The machines appear to be in some sort of standby mode. The yellow panel might be important since it's blinking a lot.


Anything in Androffan written anywhere? Anything that looks like controls or other user interface, and, if so, what sort of those?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony notice keyboards with letters and lots of dials and switches with strange abbreviations. One seems to be dealing with weather from your guess a button is labeled "wind gust" and a dial labeled "rain duration". However all the panels are powered down so the screens and gauges are off.
 Are Kallak or Yarro going to help investigate this Thony?

----------


## Continental Op

Yes, especially Yarro.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Actually, she does (that is, if _any_ brown card would be working, not sure on that). It's marked on her sheet since before we've re-entered the complex, I can dig for the exact post if required.


I dug a little and you do say you leave 2 of the cards behind at the church. Who exactly got the remaining three was never stated (or I can't find) and me being tired I had forgotten their was three with the group. I was under the impression Thony was the only one with a card given how he's been the only one trying to use them. I thought only one card was with the group. My Bad. I'll edit the post later today.

----------


## u-b

> I dug a little and you do say you leave 2 of the cards behind at the church. Who exactly got the remaining three was never stated (or I can't find) and me being tired I had forgotten their was three with the group. I was under the impression Thony was the only one with a card given how he's been the only one trying to use them. I thought only one card was with the group. My Bad. I'll edit the post later today.


I am not sure I remember correctly, but I thought everyone should have had a card (Sarina took one from Sef and the three were intended for everyone else). You might want to check this against the total number of cards.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sef gave you 5 cards you left 2 at the church in case you didn't make it back. So you have 3 cards between the four of you. So Sarina and Thony have 2 who has the last one? Yarro or Kallak?
To try and keep this from happening  in the future I'm gonna make a ledger of whose got what and where you got it. Hopefully that will help.

----------


## u-b

> Sef gave you 5 cards you left 2 at the church in case you didn't make it back. So you have 3 cards between the four of you. So Sarina and Thony have 2 who has the last one? Yarro or Kallak?


I think it's Yarro. The relevant pieces are...



> Inside the sack is some silver disks and some strange cards.





> Sarina takes one card out then hands Yarro the bag with the rest.





> So, Yarro should have a bag with 24 silver disks worth 10 gp each and most of the cards (I don't remember how many, can try to find it at some later time).





> Thony would like to have a brown access card on his person and maybe we should deposit two of them with the priest, just in case they are important and we're not coming back.





> I'm fine with splitting up the access cards as you suggest, U-B. Thorny can have one, Yarro can have one, and we can leave 2-3 at the temple or with the mayor.

----------


## Continental Op

I think that is right, Kallak is the one without a key card.

Edit: Sorry, Kallak _was_ the one without a card, which is why he went back and borrowed it from Yarro.  So I guess Yarro does not have hers at the moment.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey so what does Sarina do or say when she enters the room? My next post will be on the 18th I'm going to be working on the Ledger and I'm going to be reworking some enemies to use the Elephant feat rules.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Does Yarro have any way to identify the creature, now that she is seeing one alive?


Who said it was alive? :Small Tongue: 

Know local Dc21
You've only seen these creatures as undead and the creatures themselves are rare alien creatures that are not very social. Sarina has Stargazer and should be very interested in these creatures if they weren't undead.

----------


## Continental Op

Sleepy, this creature's AC is over 18?  Just checking, because I already took -4 off of Yarro's roll; she normally would have a +4 to attack.  I just wanted you to know that I already took off the -4, in case it matters.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

yes the creatures normal (not touch or flat footed ac ) is over 18

----------


## Continental Op

> yes the creatures normal (not touch or flat footed ac ) is over 18


Okay, thanks.  Oof.  Another round of everyone missing?  :)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

@u-b so the spell is color spray?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

So you guys gonna try to run? this is getting pretty brutal.

----------


## Continental Op

> So you guys gonna try to run? this is getting pretty brutal.


Yeah, we can't seem to hit this thing.  But trying to withdraw and run may be problematic in its own right.  We'll see.

Edit: How hard would it be to get over the table?  Would it be difficult terrain?

----------


## u-b

> @u-b so the spell is color spray?





> Daze


But I don't mind it being color spray because that was the other thing I have considered.




> So you guys gonna try to run? this is getting pretty brutal.


I think Sarina is in no condition to take attacks of any type, including AoOs...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Daze


My bad I didn't see that. It still wouldn't affect the target since it's a mind affecting spell.



> How hard would it be to get over the table? Would it be difficult terrain?


Yes the two squares of the table would be difficult terrain.
Also it seems interested in Kallak and he can still do a total defense action

----------


## Continental Op

> Yes the two squares of the table would be difficult terrain.
> Also it seems interested in Kallak and he can still do a total defense action


Thanks.  One more question: can Kallak take a 5' step southeast, so the creature is then west of him?  Kallak would like to get between the creature and the door.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

yes. you can do that and it doesn't provoke AoO.

----------


## Continental Op

Does Yarro have any idea if smashing the card reader on this side of the door would make it so that the creature would be trapped in the room?  We had to force open that first door to get down here, so hopefully the door would still automatically close if the reader didn't function.  

How long does the door stay open when someone uses a card?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Doors remain open until the end of the round then they close. about 6 seconds. You had to force the door open because there was no power in that part of the dungeon.
Smashing the reader would work but it's part of the wall. The wall are made of glaucite. You could block the scanner with something like a grease spell and it would buy you some time until it disappears or is cleaned off.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

So question Thony and Sarina can't exaclt wait for Yarro to open the door if Yarro doesn't have a key card will you try something else?

----------


## u-b

> So question Thony and Sarina can't exaclt wait for Yarro to open the door if Yarro doesn't have a key card will you try something else?


Yes, sorry, I'll try to post it today.

----------


## Continental Op

I'm going to be out this weekend, but back on Monday.  Happy New Year to you both.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Happy new year!
Also you guys forced the doors to be open with torch door stops I'm guessing you'll remove those?

----------


## u-b

> Also you guys forced the doors to be open with torch door stops I'm guessing you'll remove those?


Only if the action does not slow down us too much. An round or two should be acceptable.

----------


## Continental Op

So as usual the men slow the group down? :)  

Also, I am confused.  




> As you run outside the empty dark desert has transformed. The "Sky" has turned a light red and gray clouds  can be occasionally seen A blood red sun is now beating down over the desert. You feel the hot breeze blow through the valley and start to sweat as the air's temperature has increased dramatically. The area now appears as a true desert.


The underground cavern has an artificial sun?  Did we somehow teleport somewhere?  I don't mind being confused by this, but if Kallak or Yarro understand what is going on, please let me know.  Thanks.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> The underground cavern has an artificial sun? Did we somehow teleport somewhere? I don't mind being confused by this, but if Kallak or Yarro understand what is going on, please let me know. Thanks.


You have not teleported. You still see the path that brought you here. You'll get answers.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey I was wondering if you guys are ok? It's felt like posting has slowed down a bit and I just want to make sure you guys are still having fun.

----------


## u-b

> Hey I was wondering if you guys are ok? It's felt like posting has slowed down a bit and I just want to make sure you guys are still having fun.


Sorry about that. Just had nothing to add on our way back. Will try to post faster now that we are in town.

----------


## Continental Op

Yeah, I am having fun and good to go.  

Question about healing Kallak - I was trying to save charges on our wand of CLW, but is there any other way to heal him (besides resting a week)?  Do we know if the temple charges for healing?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sorry but I'll be away for a week or more real life troubles have hit me and I need some space. I will return  but just give me some time. :Frown:

----------


## Continental Op

> Sorry but I'll be away for a week or more real life troubles have hit me and I need some space. I will return  but just give me some time.


No worries.  Take care.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey sorry for the pause and radio silene I'm gonna try and start posting again in March just giving you a heads up.

----------


## u-b

Roger that.

----------


## Continental Op

No worries, and thanks for the heads-up.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

If you want to play any games in the casino you have two options.

If you don't want to get into a certain game and just bet to see if you win we 'll use quick gambling rules
*Spoiler: Quick gambling rules*
Show


Place a wager a minimum of 1 silver token
Roll a charisma check (1d20+cha) or if you have a gambling profession check
DC's
Dc10:Loss: lose Half of your stake
Dc12:Minor Loss: Lose 20% of stake
Dc14:Break even: Get your stake back
Dc16:Minor win: Get stake and 20% of stake
Dc18:Win: Get stake and 50%
Dc20:Big Win: Get double your stake back
Dc22:Jackpot!:Get double your stake back and for ever 2 by which your results exceeds Dc22 win an additional 20%(Example: Dc24 pays 120% Dc26 pays 140% and so on)


If you want to play Ghoulette
*Spoiler: Rules for Ghoulette*
Show


A minimum of 10 copper tokens is required.
Place a bet on a number 1-12 
I roll a d12
If I roll a the number you bet on your tokens are upgraded to the next highest type (Example:15cp becomes 15sp) all the way up to platinum if you win with platinum the bet is paid out at 10X the amount (Example: 10 plat becomes 100plat)
If the head lands on the "Something nice" space each player gets consolation prize of the amount of coins you bet to the next lowest denomination rounded down (Example:15cp becomes 1cp)
After a round all bets are cleared and drop into a coffer. The dealer then hands out the rewards.
The board has 12 spaces and after spinning it will make a insult at a random player about what it landed on.
1-Apperance
2-Bloodline
3-Demeanor or presence
4-Hygiene
5-Skill
6-Clothes/equipment
7-Body
8-Race
9-Courage
10-Profession
11-Brains
12-"Something Nice"

The insults will be pretty generic since this one unlike the original is not a intelligent item. 



If you have any other gambling games you whish to play let me know and the games can be whatever you want if you use the quick rules.

----------


## u-b

Sarina sits to play, going all in. This is exciting and fun, but does not turn out to be a good long-term strategy...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Game 6: bet 10 disks and (1d20+5)[6]
> That does no beat DC10, so do we lose everything?


Yes if you don't clear any DC you lose the Stake you get nothing. Also Round Down for any half bets (Example: 5Gp bet you lose half you get back 2 Gp)

----------


## Continental Op

Sorry, I missed this when I made my post.  Ouch, all the other games are based off Charisma?  Any chance Yarro can use her "Student of Philosophy" trait to use her Int instead?  :)  

Kallak will play Ghoulette a few times, say five, putting down 1 gp each time.  Then he will move to a different game, probably a card game, and find that he is no good at it.  But he will play the game for awhile, again betting 1 gp each time.  I will make a handful of rolls for him.  

Sorry, U-B. It seems like you want to end this (and get back to the dungeon crawling?) but Kallak would want to stay and have some fun.  We can fast-forward through it, though, no problem.

Edit: for Ghoulette, Kallak will bet on number 7 five times.  1 gp each time.

----------


## u-b

> Sorry, U-B. It seems like you want to end this (and get back to the dungeon crawling?) but Kallak would want to stay and have some fun.  We can fast-forward through it, though, no problem.


Not necessarily crawling, we have lots of other things to do. That said, *I* am in no particular hurry. It's just the fact thet neither Thony not Sarina will bet anything past the vouchers, and that the vouchers have been dealt with.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Question. I gave you 50 gold tokens. U-b you say in your dice posts you say disks. Did you mean tokens or silver disks?

----------


## u-b

> Question. I gave you 50 gold tokens. U-b you say in your dice posts you say disks. Did you mean tokens or silver disks?





> Place a wager a minimum of 1 silver token


For some reason, I thought most games in Silverdisk Hall use silver disks and that these are those. If not, I can edit, substituting gold tokens and that will mean some will be left. A question: is is 50 gold tokens total or 50 per voucher? Consider both Thony and Sarina have exchanged their vouchers.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

I can understand the confusion. I made a mistake you each have 50 gold tokens.
SO the count currently is:
Thony 40 tokens
Sarina 50 tokens
Kallak 39 gold tokens 5 silver tokens
Yarro 50 tokens

So bet to your hearts content you still have a lot of gambling you can do. At any time you can cash the tokens out for real gold or silver.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak and Yarro have no chance with the other games, so Kallak sticks with Ghoullette.  He will make four bets, the first three of 10 gp and the last one of what is left (9.5 gp), still betting on number 7. If he is successful on any of those bets, he will take his winnings and call it a day.    

As much as I would like to, I think Yarro would be too smart to bet anything.

----------


## Continental Op

Sorry for the delay on my end.  I was out of town, but I should have posted before now.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey just a heads up the next post will be on Saturday. Are you guys ready to head to the church?

----------


## u-b

> Are you guys ready to head to the church?


Yeah, pretty much so.

----------


## Continental Op

> Hey just a heads up the next post will be on Saturday. Are you guys ready to head to the church?


Yes, the only thing is Kallak is planning to mention his dreams at some point in the day.  He could do it on the way to the church, or later is fine.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Yarro whispers to the others, "What if we ask if Khonnir said anything about the place or the technology?"


That your final Question?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Have any of you asked Joram about that mystery symbol you found in your first foray into the caves?

----------


## u-b

I don't think so. But it was in Sarina's report, along with the fact we did not recognize it. _If_ Joram has read it _and_ recognized it _and_ does remember to tell us about it, then...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sometimes people forget things. Bring it up and he'll tell you what he found out.
Also would you be interested in having a NPC cleric to help you out for a bit?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

So it's been a week are you guys still up to play or are you waiting for something?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Since all the characters succeeded they recognize that Jhestine has facial features that mark her as being from the north and that she might be from the realm of the Mendev or far northern Numeria.
Thony remembers overhearing some villagers theorizing she might have some snowcaster elf in her bloodline.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> that this does not cover one last tanglefoot bag


So you want 3 tangle foot bags?



> Any weapon dealers on the market square? I don't think we are to go all the way to the foundry just yet.


A few weapon dealers have set up shop mostly from out of town. The general store is also open.

----------


## u-b

> So you want 3 tangle foot bags?


No. Yarro was looking for 1..2 tanglefoot bags and Thony pays for 1 of those, on account of him taking the money for the polymer nets.




> A few weapon dealers have set up shop mostly from out of town. The general store is also open.


I will edit it into IC or make a new post, but about the price and the availability:
1. Do any weapon dealer has a dwarven giant-sticker?
2. How much for a pair of second-hand wooden boxes?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> No. Yarro was looking for 1..2 tanglefoot bags and Thony pays for 1 of those, on account of him taking the money for the polymer nets.


So two bags. ok the wording was just a bit weird.




> 1. Do any weapon dealer has a dwarven giant-sticker?
> 2. How much for a pair of second-hand wooden boxes?


1.I don't have the book that this weapon is from so I don't know how common it is outside of dwarven cities. I'll say it's available but it's 30gp instead of 25gp. The seller does recognize the discount. so it's 24gp.
2.Since you want used crates that are in goodish condition 5 silver each so 1 gold coin.
In all it will cost you 25 gp

----------


## Continental Op

Assuming Jhestine takes silver discs, Yarro spends 70gp on the scroll and tanglefoot bag.  

Yarro will need one hour to learn the formula, and spend another 10gp copying into her formula book, if she passes the spellcraft check.

----------


## Continental Op

UB - I don't understand the purpose of your post about the time.  Do you think Joram and the cleric are such sticklers for time that they won't wait an extra, what, fifteen minutes?  Or should we press ahead carrying a useless scroll, and take our chances with the juju zombie, just so we aren't late for a meeting?

----------


## u-b

> UB - I don't understand the purpose of your post about the time.  Do you think Joram and the cleric are such sticklers for time that they won't wait an extra, what, fifteen minutes?  Or should we press ahead carrying a useless scroll, and take our chances with the juju zombie, just so we aren't late for a meeting?


Well, Yarro says it is "at least an hour" ontop the shopping time / walking time, with no upper bound. If you don't understand Sarina's concern's, maybe you should just let her do as proposed?

----------


## Continental Op

I give up.  Sleepy - you have put a lot of time and attention into this, and I appreciate it.  Sorry to bale on you, but I am not having fun with this.  It is not your fault.  I hope you find a replacement and can keep going.  Cheers.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> I give up.  Sleepy - you have put a lot of time and attention into this, and I appreciate it.  Sorry to bale on you, but I am not having fun with this.  It is not your fault.  I hope you find a replacement and can keep going.  Cheers.


I understand  if your not having a good time their is no point in playing. U-b if your willing to wait I will try and get another person. If not I will close the game and chalk it up as a learning experience and try and make a new game.

----------


## u-b

I have enough other games to tolerate this one shutting down, but I'd rather continue, if you don't mind. I think most orderly way to proceed would be to ask Continental's permission to NPC his characters until we save Khonnir. Then, when we have a more relaxed schedule and a reason for Yarro/Kallak to change their attitude towards going under the hill, we can recruit another player. I don't mind if you re-recruit right away, but Yarro/Kallak disengaging right now will be super strange story-wise.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> I have enough other games to tolerate this one shutting down, but I'd rather continue, if you don't mind. I think most orderly way to proceed would be to ask Continental's permission to NPC his characters until we save Khonnir. Then, when we have a more relaxed schedule and a reason for Yarro/Kallak to change their attitude towards going under the hill, we can recruit another player. I don't mind if you re-recruit right away, but Yarro/Kallak disengaging right now will be super strange story-wise.


Thank you for deciding to stick to with my game u-b.
For now the game will be on pause while I get things set up. I'll ask Continental Op for permission to use his characters and will begin looking for a replacement player. Ideally they will join you before you enter the caves and will be able to help you and Continental Op's characters to rescue Khonnir after which Kallak and Yarro will disengage from the story as main character but might pop up occasionally as NPCs. I will message him and put up a recruitment thread either later today or tomorrow.

----------


## DrK

Hello both, see below for Okan and Nok

1. Human Barbarian - A kellid tribesman and plains barbarians [Robot slayer campaign trait]  - Okan2. Dwarven Alchemist - a (rune)smith studying the strange skymetal and working on the Torch [skymetal smith campaign trait] - Nok

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Alright first new post is up Yarro was able to learn the spell and Nok and Okan are at the weeping pond and any last minute preparations you guys have you had time to do whether it was studying or buying supplies you can post what action you took and show up at the weeping pond ready to go.

----------


## DrK

Im travelling today so will post tonight when I reach home

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey DrK can you make dice rolls in the dice roll channel from now on.
Roll Dice Here

Also you can pick out a color for what your characters say.
Example: NPC's speak in *BOLD GRAY* most of the time.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

@u-b roll results

Potion 1 and 2 are as labeled both are potions of cure moderate wounds

Scroll 1 you detect a Transmutation Aura but are unable to decipher it.

Scroll two the ruined one you detect a Evocation aura and through the splattered ink you make out that it's some sort of custom spell: Caustic Cloud. It seems to use the Sound Burst spell as a sort of base but the ruined parchment makes using the scroll dangerous. If you use it you will cause a mishap with the spell.

The third scroll you notice it has magic but you can't decipher it and the aura you can't clearly make out.

The deck of cards has no magic but seems well made and has interesting designs. It's a full poker deck with two jokers and a card detailing different games.

The book has no magic. The title of the book is The True and Efficient Correspondences of Bartholemew Dinaz. I need a Dc13 know history or nature check.

The a scroll of shield you previously identified and is real.

no other items detect as magic.

----------


## DrK

> Hey DrK can you make dice rolls in the dice roll channel from now on.
> Roll Dice Here
> 
> Also you can pick out a color for what your characters say.
> Example: NPC's speak in *BOLD GRAY* most of the time.


I post from my phone a lot so normally use *bold* and _italics_ for speech. Is that?
I'll start using the dice roller thread, cheers

----------


## Sleepy Shade

@ DrK
Yes that is fine also it's been awhile since I've included Sef's picture. So here is what Sef and the other humanoids look like.
Sef

----------


## DrK

Is there a difference between Lupel or Brath?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Is there a difference between Lupel or Brath?


 Stat wise? No. Luepel has probably interacted with the party the most outside of Sef. Brath actually saw what spooked him and Yadriss.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sorry for the delay. Next post will be up friday.

----------


## u-b

I mean, neither Sarina and Thony are not particularly strong, so someboby else please haul the valuables.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Spellcraft: successful. The cloak is a shield cloak

----------


## u-b

> So through the door at the end of the hall way or to the right?


To the right.

----------


## DrK

I am happy to head right 
Shall we have Okan take the lead as a meat shield?

----------


## u-b

> Shall we have Okan take the lead as a meat shield?


That depends. If there are robots, I certainly wants some shock bombs comfortably thrown in. So, either of yours, but Okan should be ready to step forward for sure.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

NEW AREA YEAH! :Biggrin:

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Timeworn Items are a unique condition affecting Tech please reveiw the timeworn item page whenever you use the item and roll if appropriate. link

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Nok:OOC: Not sure what skill check is required.


The Craft Dc of a Tech item is the same as it's Identify Dc. To identify the Tech roll Know: Engineering.

----------


## DrK

I know what Nok will be studying if he levels up then!

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Maybe Thony can identify those whacked robots(?) or at least have some estimate of their HP and DR: (1d20+5)[6] on know (engineering)


They are the remains of something metallic......

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> We are the explorers of these remains of a strange starship that fell from the skies thousands of years ago.


Not sure if the Pc's would actually know what a space ship is. They would probably think it's a weird ancient ruin.

----------


## u-b

> Not sure if the Pc's would actually know what a space ship is. They would probably think it's a weird ancient ruin.


Well, not sure what info the pathfinders have on Rain of Stars specifically (they generally should know quite a lot), but at least Numeria is still called the "Land of Fallen Stars", so I have assumed the ruins' skyborne origin is known. Should I edit it to "skyship"?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Well, not sure what info the pathfinders have on Rain of Stars specifically (they generally should know quite a lot), but at least Numeria is still called the "Land of Fallen Stars", so I have assumed the ruins' skyborne origin is known. Should I edit it to "skyship"?


No that's a good point they can recognize skymetals as not being from Golarion so a ruin made from the stuff must also be from the sky. You can keep space ship or sky ship.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

This creature is very interested in conversations and has a lot of questions. You can engage it in conversation long enough so Thony can get the data or return with some food it would like. If you want to do the conversation make a Knowledge, Diplomacy, Bluff or perform check that represents you talking to and entertaining the creature. You can only do 1 roll per skill as in you roll diplomacy for a character once and then must roll a different skill. Engage with it for six skill checks (about 6 minuets)  and Thony will be able to get the data now. If you bore it by failing 4 skill checks it might decide that hunger outweighs curiosity. You can leave at any time and it will not follow you.  If you want to you can ignore it for now and return to your quest for Khonnir. It's not going anywhere.

Dc13 to buy time for Thony. It's curious and eager to learn and talk, but it asks odd questions or completely unrelated questions to what your talking about.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Everything good?

----------


## DrK

Sorry if you were waiting on me, Ill get on it

----------


## u-b

Oops. Sorry. I thought I would let our frontliners lead the way and then was busy building a character for yet another recruitment and totally forgot to attend the things that don't pop themselves up.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Will you go through the bottom door or the door  with the blood stains? I need to get a direction before I describe what's next.

----------


## DrK

Have Okan and Nok pause and well follow the blood stains

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Dr.K waiting for your post.

----------


## DrK

Apologies, updated now

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey DrK can you breakdown how you got a +11 to your attack and damage rolls?

----------


## DrK

For Okan
To hit - BAB +2, Str +4, MW +1, robot slayer trait +1, accruate stance rage power +1, Rage +2 = +11
To damage: Str +6 (4x1.5), PA +3, Rage +2  = +11

----------


## u-b

> Do you want to test the beds?


Not on anyone present, so maybe some other time.

----------


## DrK

From those pictures I find needle arms more disturbing.... he'll have to go first!

----------


## u-b

> Thony moves into the room and fires on the hovering robot that he identifies as a Collector Robot. The Bot maneuvers quickly and is able  to dodge the shot.





> Musket: (1d20+5)[*12*] touch for (1d12+2)[*11*] B and P


Hm. Why is that a miss? If the thing is of medium size and has no deflection bonuses, its flatfooted touch AC should be 10, no?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Hm. Why is that a miss? If the thing is of medium size and has no deflection bonuses, its flatfooted touch AC should be 10, no?


AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13 (+3 Dex, +3 natural)

----------


## u-b

> AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13 (+3 Dex, +3 natural)


Well, yes, that lists flatfooted and touch, but not flatfooted touch. The attack made ignores both +3s: one because it is a firearm at short range and another because the thing has not yet acted.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

I was not aware that flatfooted applied in all battles. I believed it was used mostly during surprise rounds and under certain situations. Going forward I will try and keep this in mind but we've already gone past that moment. I'm not rewriting all of that stuff, but I will keep track of your damage.
*You inflict 1 damage to the bot.*

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> *Would like to target the flying robot itself, but it seems the thing is a creature without a separate suit of armor...


So your strategy going forward is cast grease on armor and use fire to burn them?

----------


## u-b

> So your strategy going forward is cast grease on armor and use fire to burn them?


No, I just wanted to...
1. Help Kallak out of the grapple.
2. Mitigate any subsequent grapples if possible.

----------


## DrK

Sorry for my asbence for the past couple of days. Its been across all my games as I've been on shifts for my manufacture

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Sorry for my asbence for the past couple of days. Its been across all my games as I've been on shifts for my manufacture


It's Ok just a heads up or a quick post to let us know your busy and might not be able to post and you'll be good.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Hey I'll try and post tomorrow but my next post will likely be Thursday.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sorry for the delay post is up.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> Normally, under "Vulnerability to Certain Attacks" PFSRD says "Certain attacks are especially successful against some objects. In such cases, attacks deal double their normal damage and may ignore the objects hardness." And Collector Robot is said to be "vulnerable to critical hits and electricity". So, does the hardness indeed apply to electricity attacks?


I was curious about this as well since this is a pretty tough fight without a character like Okan to get through the Hardness. I found a post discussing the question.
Post and thread Here

Constructs like the Collector bot are not considered objects. In cases like the collector bot and electrical damage the damage is increased first then negated by hardness and energy resistance.

The damage dealt to the robot from the bomb was 7 adding the X1.5 damage boost brought it up to 10. The hardness of the creature is 10 so it negated the damage.

----------


## DrK

> I was curious about this as well since this is a pretty tough fight without a character like Okan to get through the Hardness. I found a post discussing the question.
> Post and thread Here
> 
> Constructs like the Collector bot are not considered objects. In cases like the collector bot and electrical damage the damage is increased first then negated by hardness and energy resistance.
> 
> The damage dealt to the robot from the bomb was 7 adding the X1.5 damage boost brought it up to 10. The hardness of the creature is 10 so it negated the damage.


He needs 1 more level to gte that extra d6 to help punch through DR and hardness etc...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

@u-b: doesn't the party have a black key card?

----------


## u-b

Yeah, Nok has it. Didn't look at his sheet.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

You still want to use the e pick? or use the key card?

----------


## u-b

Don't care really. If one or the other would not work, that would be unexpected. Say, Thony will use the card if someone mentions it or if this comes up tails: (1d2)[*1*].

----------


## u-b

> OOC: Khonnir in game terms has heavy Dex and Int damage and 0 Hp.


Can we start by wanding him up to (apparently) full? I think we should be able to make him drink stuff, so the underwater transportation should not be _that_ problematic.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yeah you can heal him up he has retained enough mental cognition to recognize the party as allies. The biggest problem will be getting him back to the entrance and through the caves. The sprayer that you passed when you entered the desert might also be worth a look.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

You have 7 charges left on the wand of healing how many uses do you want to use and do you have a plan to get him back?

----------


## u-b

> You have 7 charges left on the wand of healing how many uses do you want to use and do you have a plan to get him back?


We'll use 4 zaps for a start (rolled). About the plan... what sort of problems do we expect if Sarina leads him by holding his hand and Okan hauls him through any tough spots?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The healing heals him to full (19hp). His Dex is a 1 so he's almost paralyzed from the damage to his muscles. So Sarina will not be able to lead him by the hand Okan will probably need to haul him through everything. The dangers you'll need to over come is the heat from the desert in the biome and the humanoids in the caves since they were not thrilled to see the last person from Khonnir's group come back. (They chassed him into a pile of heat stealing fungus, he collapsed and died from starvation.)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

I'm probably not gonna post for a day or two. I'm in Florida  and its being hit with a hurricane.

----------


## DrK

> I'm probably not gonna post for a day or two. I'm in Florida  and its being hit with a hurricane.


Hope you are okay and have come through relatively unschathed

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Alright I'm back. Luckily my home and my family are all ok and I'll be posting again.

----------


## u-b

> Do you make any preparations before going into the caverns or anything else?


Not really. Thony goes with Brath in the front and explains the situation to Sef (including positive prospects of establishing long-term official relations now that Khonnir would be safe). If any negotiations are needed, he calls up Sarina.

----------


## DrK

Hi both

Apologies for the absence. Real life issues have been causing me issues. As such my ability to keep a rapid pace on the forums is diminsihed. So I'm not sure if you'd rather accept a low rate if posting for Okan or Nok or have them just head back into town and recruit some more characters?

----------


## u-b

What are the plans for coming months? I can play through the town just fine, and that is to take some time, but want to hit at least 1/week on the next trip underground.

----------


## DrK

1/ week should be manageable (barring a week in Nov when Im off grid)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

As long as you give a heads up about what week you'll be unavailable for we should be able to make it work.

----------


## DrK

> As long as you give a heads up about what week you'll be unavailable for we should be able to make it work.


In november its 12th --> 21st November as in a desert with zero connectivity

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sorry for the delay post is up

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thank you u-b for the treasure spreadsheet I'll add it to the first post. Also has anyone looked at or examined the book?

----------


## u-b

> Also has anyone looked at or examined the book?


Not yet, but Sarina wants to read and/or ask around while Thony handles his gear. Is there a book shop or a librarian in town? How thick is the book, expressed in days of reading?

UPD: Do Okan or Nok want anything of the following:
1. Masterwork sap.
2. Masterwork short swords.
3. Shield cloak.

If not, I will proceed to sell these for money.

As for the other gear:
4. All the grenades will go to Yarro and Kallak as their share of the loot. They can then sell them in their spare time.
5. Flashlight is a good and cheap one. Should it go to Okan (the only one without darkvision)?
6. We probably want to buy or otherwise transfer the wand (how many charges are left?) and the e-pik from Yarro to the group.

----------


## DrK

Hey all

Back from being away, and now recovered from the illness that was plauging me this week. I'll read through ad up date things

----------


## u-b

> I.e. Shall we each chip in 375go fpr a wand of cure light wounds for healing?


We still sort of have a not fully used wand on one of NPCs and that should be good for one trip, but no objections to buying a full one right this moment as neither Sarina nor Thony are pressed for funds.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> We probably want to buy or otherwise transfer the wand (how many charges are left?) and the e-pik from Yarro to the group.


Unfortunately I can't edit the character sheet for Yarro and Kallak. The change of the e-pick and wand will be noted however.

Also this is what the Neraplast armor looks like.
Here

On the topic of 


> Thony would like to get authorization to buy some scrap adamantine. He does not need the heat to work it as long as it is in small enough pieces to fit in the musket. The plan is to put the scraps inside lead bullets for some piercing effect on the target without damaging effect on the barrel. He can do all that himself, he just needs the adamantine scraps.


This feels more like a homebrew item and I do not have much experience with homebrewing. At best I would say your damage is reduced to 1d8 and only half of the damage would count as adamantine. This is because the musket and it's ammo are designed to be all one material and by mixing a very light and very heavy metal in unequal amounts throws off the precision of the musket. Also the scraps would all be of different sizes and this is a very hodge podge ammo so the other effects of adamantine (adamantine weapons and ammunition have a +1 enhancement bonus on attack rolls and are always masterwork) would not apply. Also the chance to misfire is increased by 1. The price would be half of adamantine ammo so 30gp per bullet.

Again I have no experience with homebrewing stuff.




> How thick is the book, expressed in days of reading?


2-3 days. You still need to take a moment and open the book and look through it.

----------


## u-b

> This feels more like a homebrew item and I do not have much experience with homebrewing. At best I would say your damage is reduced to 1d8 and only half of the damage would count as adamantine. This is because the musket and it's ammo are designed to be all one material and by mixing a very light and very heavy metal in unequal amounts throws off the precision of the musket. Also the scraps would all be of different sizes and this is a very hodge podge ammo so the other effects of adamantine (adamantine weapons and ammunition have a +1 enhancement bonus on attack rolls and are always masterwork) would not apply. Also the chance to misfire is increased by 1. The price would be half of adamantine ammo so 30gp per bullet.


I was thinking roughly along the following lines:
1. I don't think adamantine musket bullets are solid balls of adamantine. First, they are described as being always destroyed after use, which is hard to imagine for a solid adamantine ball hitting a soft target. Second, it would be hard on the barrel. So, most likely jacketed or even APHC, so multiple metals all by itself should not be an issue.
2. Using assorted scrap instead of a proper penetrator would be problematic at least for penetration and accuracy. Thinking of...
2.1 Accuracy -1 instead of +1 at the base, and -1 more per each range increment. Or just halving the increments, either works.
2.2 Penetrating 5..10 worth of damage reduction instead of 20.
2.3 The damage applied as one chunk, not in halves. _Probably_ full d12, but I can tolerate it if less.

UPD: About the timing. SRD says that "Crafting bullets, black powder, or cartridges takes 1 day of work for every 1,000 gp of ammunition (minimum 1 day)". Can I mix and match various types of ammunition within that limit? Thinking of normal and/or "adamantine" bullets, _some_ of which are assembled into alchemical cartridges.

----------


## u-b

> The change of the e-pick and wand will be noted however.


Nok gets the following gear from those stepping out of active duty:
1. One brown key card _(UPD: or maybe Okan gets it, either way they will have two cards between them: one brown and one black)_.
2. One wand of Cure Light wounds with 3 charges.
3. A paper giving 20% discount in this town until the end of the mission.

He also gets some goods to sell (marked sold in the doc). The wand is marked as bought in the same doc. Thony only gives 100 gp for the affair, but the proceeds from the sales will cover the rest and give some extra, bringing Okan's and Nok's shares roughly up to everyone's standard, assuming we treat the wand as "party gear" handled by Nok.

The outcome:
265.25 gp + 50 gp for Nok
265.25 gp + 50 gp for Okan
Party wand to be handled by Nok.

Thony will take the black e-pick.

This is all pending being approved and resolved by GM.

----------


## DrK

So spending for Nok and Okan...

Both chip in 187.5gp for half of the Cure light wounds Wand
If we have a day then Nok would also like to brew 3 potions of Enlarge Person ~25gp potion as he has a day and go to his lab and its well under the budge of 1000go magic items/day.

----------


## u-b

> Both chip in 187.5gp for half of the Cure light wounds Wand





> The outcome:
> 265.25 gp + 50 gp for Nok
> 265.25 gp + 50 gp for Okan


You don't have to "chip" anything off the coins as I have listed these _surplus_ values of the proceeds _after_ the wand is bought. Look at the doc. You'll be selling three masterwork weapons and a magic cloak.




> If we have a day then Nok would also like to brew 3 potions of Enlarge Person ~25gp potion as he has a day and go to his lab and its well under the budge of 1000go magic items/day.


We have at least a day, probably two, if things all go as planned. If you brew things at cost, you can always brew extra as these are then 1:1 convertible to cash.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> I was thinking roughly along the following lines:
> 1. I don't think adamantine musket bullets are solid balls of adamantine. First, they are described as being always destroyed after use, which is hard to imagine for a solid adamantine ball hitting a soft target. Second, it would be hard on the barrel. So, most likely jacketed or even APHC, so multiple metals all by itself should not be an issue.
> 2. Using assorted scrap instead of a proper penetrator would be problematic at least for penetration and accuracy. Thinking of...
> 2.1 Accuracy -1 instead of +1 at the base, and -1 more per each range increment. Or just halving the increments, either works.
> 2.2 Penetrating 5..10 worth of damage reduction instead of 20.
> 2.3 The damage applied as one chunk, not in halves. _Probably_ full d12, but I can tolerate it if less.
> 
> UPD: About the timing. SRD says that "Crafting bullets, black powder, or cartridges takes 1 day of work for every 1,000 gp of ammunition (minimum 1 day)". Can I mix and match various types of ammunition within that limit? Thinking of normal and/or "adamantine" bullets, _some_ of which are assembled into alchemical cartridges.


I'll allow you working on multiple types of ammo.

Again homebrew stuff is not my specialty. So I will take some of your ideas so how's this:

*Hodge podge adamantine ammo
range increment is half of the normal distance
penetration of 10, damage is reduced to 1d10
Cannot be masterwork. Chance to misfire is increased by 1*

----------


## u-b

> .*Hodge podge adamantine ammo
> range increment is half of the normal distance
> penetration of 10, damage is reduced to 1d10
> Cannot be masterwork. Chance to misfire is increased by 1*


Good enough.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*@u-b* your characters already have a 20% discount your characters were given it when they volunteered to go light the torch.\

The book: *The True and Efficient Correspondences of Bartholemew Dinaz*
Special abilities 1 per day  taking 10 minutes to consult the book you may make a untrained Knowledge:Nature Check to identify plants and plant monsters. You also gain +2 to this attempt.
Also an alchemist can learn the spells Endure Elements, and Barkskin from this book.
However some theories and formulas are beyond your capability to understand at the moment.

----------


## u-b

> Thony unfortunatly finds that Veden Otterbie has already started on the armor and will not be able to change the order.


I wonder if it's you or Veden who's forgotten the arrangement...



> Thony makes sure it is understood that he is not placing an order right now, and neither does Sarina. If Vedan has nothing in stock, the decision about what to order will be made when there is less urgency and will take into account any applicable changes of the circumstances.





> "Not right now." Confirms Thony. "It won't be ready for our today's trip and by the evening we might be dead, rich, or what not. Meanwhile you'll have your hands full with two other orders, so it's not like I lose anything by simply delaying. Might want to switch to mithral if we hit a reward, so we'll see how it goes."

----------


## DrK

> *@u-b* your characters already have a 20% discount your characters were given it when they volunteered to go light the torch.\
> 
> The book: *The True and Efficient Correspondences of Bartholemew Dinaz*
> Special abilities 1 per day  taking 10 minutes to consult the book you may make a untrained Knowledge:Nature Check to identify plants and plant monsters. You also gain +2 to this attempt.
> Also an alchemist can learn the spells Endure Elements, and Barkskin from this book.
> However some theories and formulas are beyond your capability to understand at the moment.


Excellent. What does Nok have to do to learn the spells from the book? Or just pay the 100gp/page to copy them into his formula book?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> I wonder if it's you or Veden who's forgotten the arrangement...


Most likely me. I remembered that you wanted armor for thony and decided that he would start on the armor if you returned.If you don't want any thing from him as a reward except the 300 gp and use of his workshop that's fine.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Ok this is a day late but *MERRY CHRISTMAS!* new post is up.

----------


## DrK

Hey all. 
Walked into a blender of work this week. But trying to catch up on all my games

----------


## u-b

> Does your group enter the room?


Not at the moment. We close the door and check the one on the right-hand side of the same corridor.

----------

